# Sighting in on State Land



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Is there any law that prohibits sighting in your rifle on state land?


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

No specific law unless you are in a state park or recreation area or some other area that may prohibit it. If so then check the local rules. Just make sure to use a backstop like a hill and don't do it during the 5 day quiet period prior to the gun opener.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As stated above, in *general* no, but there are some areas, Gourdneck SGA (Kalamazoo County) for example, where certain types of firearms are prohibited and even any target practice is prohibited so again as stated above, check with the local DNR Office.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Is there actually a MCL addressing the so called 5 day quiet time?


----------



## chriswaterford2 (Aug 10, 2007)

TrekJeff said:


> Is there actually a MCL addressing the so called 5 day quiet time?


Wildlife Conservation Order 2.1(3)

(3) During the five days immediately preceding November 15, transport or possess in an area frequented by deer a
rifle or shotgun with buckshot, slug load, ball load, or cut shell. A person may transport a rifle or shotgun to or from
a hunting camp if the rifle or shotgun is unloaded and securely encased or carried in the trunk of a vehicle. This
section shall not prohibit a resident who holds a fur harvester's license from carrying a rimfire firearm .22 caliber or
smaller while hunting or checking a trap line during the open season for hunting or trapping fur-bearing animals.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Here is the entire conservation order if you want to read it:

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/Wcao_22612_7.html


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you very much, especially for the actual document, I bookmarked that. The problem I was having locating it, is that I was looking for the "quiet time" as a search target. Possession of a fire arm in areas frequented by deer, less unloaded transport, definetly covers shooting the gun. Thank you again!!


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Strange..... I don't see anything about a handgun during those 5 days


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Good point...I have yet to run some rounds through my 44...another shotgun zone alternative...I mainly asked these questions because I need to sight in my inline after changing the scope mounts last night and won't have a chance to shoot until this weekend.

Boehr...how would you address the pistol?


----------

